# flex sig ok but still worried



## stick1974 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks for the advice from Peardrops when I posted the other day before my flexi sig - had my sig yesterday without sedation and it wasn't too bad -much better than I had been fearing. I did feel in pain at times, just from all the air they pumped in - but I feel like this quite often anyway from bloating. They said it was clear, but I saw something on the screen at one point that looked weird to me. Was concentrating too much on breathing through the discomfort to ask what it was, and the consultant didn't point it out whereas he talked me through most of it. Now I can't get it out of my mind. People have said that the GI people see scopes everyday and would see immediately if there was anything to be concerned about and that I shouldn't worry, but I wish I'd asked. I should be pleased that it was clear, and I wish I could be - I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and wonder whether to ask her if they keep tapes etc, but I don't want to get even more of a reputation for being paranoid. Sometimes I think I'm going mad, and I'm sure this makes my symptoms worse - I just want to put my mind at rest. This board has been so helpful in the past - just to read stuff from others who are in a similar position


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Glad it wasn't too awful for you. I wouldn't stress too much about what you saw. I didn't see anything this time around with having the sedation. They found a small polyp and removed it - that would have been interesting to watch! I think you have to remember that they do this test to many people so they should know when something doesn't look right. If it's still on your mind when you see your doctor, then I'd mention it to her.


----------

